

Network Microsegmentation for Docker container deployments - flipchart
https://github.com/sdnhub/lorispack

======
sudioStudio64
The whole SDN thing still draws blank looks in enterprise environments. Where
I work I'm trying to get the networking team interested in being able to just
work on a delivering rock solid transport networks with applications and their
associated networks riding on top in overlay's...This particular project is
awesome. I think this is the most exciting area in IT right now. I'm still
reading through the open vswitch code...

